# Interior pics anybody?



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Natural Brown Leather with Birch Trim*



Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Gary, how did you get your T39 hooked up? Looks like you have it integrated into the CD/Radio... I'd love to get my T39 hooked up as well.*


Ericsson makes a universal phone kit that integrates with most car stereos. Check their web site. The stereo mutes on incoming calls (returns to normal when call is over), charges the phone while it's in the cradle, allows voice dialing by flipping open the phone, and will even play out of the car speakers if you've got an inexpensive adapter. The mount is a Pro-Fit mount ($45) that fits under a bolt behind the trim.

I actually bought the Ericsson because of their excellent phone kit. The kit is backward and forward (they promise) compatible with their line of phones, including the ability to screw in a different holder and have it work with their larger model phones with little trouble. So, if you decided you wanted the larger, color screened T68, you could buy the $10 adapter and screw it in and have it work without any problems. Since I'll be keeping my phone for about 2 years and my car for 6-10, this is a tremendous bonus.

--gary


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Natural Brown Leather with Birch Trim*



Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> Ericsson makes a universal phone kit that integrates with most car stereos. Check their web site. The stereo mutes on incoming calls (returns to normal when call is over), charges the phone while it's in the cradle, allows voice dialing by flipping open the phone, and will even play out of the car speakers if you've got an inexpensive adapter. The mount is a Pro-Fit mount ($45) that fits under a bolt behind the trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, Gary. I'll check out the Ericsson car kit. So if I'm understand your reply, you can use the steering wheel buttons, etc. that control the phone functions too?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Is the car kit part number HCA-20, and HCH-21? Did you get the "Advanced Music Mute" module?

Thanks.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

heres mine, pretty damn boring compared to some of the other pics though..










NatBrown, you really have me thinking about that birchwood


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Natural Brown Leather with Birch Trim*



Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Gary. I'll check out the Ericsson car kit. So if I'm understand your reply, you can use the steering wheel buttons, etc. that control the phone functions too? *


It doesn't integrate with the steering wheel buttons. Instead you just flip open the phone and use the voice commands. It has a small microphone that's placed up near the sunroof controls.

--gary


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

RichP said:


> *NatBrown, you really have me thinking about that birchwood *


I think your interior looks excellent. I went with birch because I didn't like the myrtle wood with natural brown leather. I also wanted to have something a little unique about my car, and the trim seemed like a good idea.

I love the black/titanium combo. If I had ordered a black interior, I would have switched out the myrtle wood for your trim.

--gary


----------



## DoNDoN (May 26, 2002)

Here is mine.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Don, I'm gonna steal your seats.


----------



## DoNDoN (May 26, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Don, I'm gonna steal your seats.  *


All the way from Canada?
I would like to see you try.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

DoNDoN said:


> *
> 
> All the way from Canada?
> I would like to see you try.    *


I'll pull out my turbocharged snowmobile from the igloo shed, strap on a couple 6-packs of beer and head on down there. Don't tempt me! We Canadians are fiercer than we look!


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I'll pull out my turbocharged snowmobile from the igloo shed, strap on a couple 6-packs of beer and head on down there. Don't tempt me! We Canadians are fiercer than we look!  *


Beer?  Did you say beer? 

Forget the seats, I'm heading to Hogtown! :thumb:

Oh, yeah. Sorry, forgot the 'eh?'


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ecru/Birch


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Birch*

Sweet. The light color brings out the birch as much as the dark. I'm pleasantly surprised.

--gary


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/clem/ACS_Trim/


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

TD330ci - where did you get the shift knob, and how hard was it to install?


----------

